
Any server search engines? - hemen
Is there any server search engines?
Which can help me find servers based on price specifications and reliability?
======
jmngomes
[https://www.vpsbenchmarks.com](https://www.vpsbenchmarks.com) has benchmarks
on the leading cloud providers.

------
LusoTycoon
Nothing that does both things together, AFAIK.

This might be interesting to compare providers by reliability
[http://uptime.netcraft.com/perf/reports/Hosters](http://uptime.netcraft.com/perf/reports/Hosters)

------
Guyag
ServerBear did exactly this, though it seems they sadly shut down. ServerScope
seems to do something similar -
[https://serverscope.io/](https://serverscope.io/) though without a huge
breadth.

------
dvirsky
This is for AWS only, but pretty useful:
[http://www.ec2instances.info/](http://www.ec2instances.info/)

